# Crisfield Question



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

This will be my first time attending a casting event. I would like to bring my 12' heaver and conventional reel to the event and hopefully get some casting pointers. Looking on the SportCastUSA FAQ I see some answers to my questions but I still have others.

1. Can I use my current 20 lb test line on my reel?

2. My rod normally takes 6 oz to load and I was planning on bringing some 6 oz sinkers to use. Is this OK or do I have to use the same weight as the tournament casters? Are they heavy enough?

I would like to use my setup as I use it at the surf.

Where off of Route 413 is the event held? Are there signs to guide you? 

Appreciate all help.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

AS long as your line is over .31mm then it is legal for casting . You will probably have to use the supplied 5 1/4oz leads for casting on day 1 and the 4 1/4oz on day 2 if you stick around.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Connman,

Thanks for the info. So I guess I purchase the sinker and snap and I'll be OK to participate on Day 1. I got directions from one of the other posts.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

So I should just arrive with my 20 lb test main line connected to a 50 lb test shocker and I will end up connecting a supplied snap and a authorized sinker to the end?


----------



## BillH (Feb 7, 2001)

Sandcrab,

You need high visibility line like Trilene 10 lb Solar or Stren 12 lb Gold. Either line will satisfy the .31 mm minimum requirement for the 150 gram weight. You can use .28 mm line for the 125 gram weight if you are casting on Sunday but I would stick with the 10 lb Solar or 12 lb Stren for you first competition. Weights, clips, and shock leader will be supplied at the tournament. Good luck.

Bill Halpin, Sr.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Can I use my normal fishing equipment? I normally use 20 lb test in the surf. 

I would have to respool my reels so I could participate? I don't want to compete I just would like some help with my casting after observing the casting events.


----------



## BillH (Feb 7, 2001)

Sandcrab,

You would have to ask Bob Sales about your line if you want to cast on Saturday or Sunday. Friday is a practice day and you can get a lot of help and I don't think that anyone would care if you use your line for practice but I would check with Bob to make sure that it is OK. The rules are listed on www.SportsCastUSA.org. 

Bill Halpin, Sr.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Sandcrab
I'll have everything you need to get you started.I'll give you some line if you need it. Your line is ok if it is high vis.Your shockleader may be too thin if it's 50 lb test. When you pay to cast sinkers and clips are furnished. Sinker weight 5.25 oz.for Sat. and 4.25 oz.for Sun. You must use our sinkers during an event. One thing you don't have to worry about just as it is here on Pier and Surf every caster with Sportcast will help you get started and make you feel welcomed.
Follow the signs to Chrisfield Airport.Signs will be up on the airport road telling you where casting is taking place.If you can't find us go to airport office.If you need my cell ph. number email me and I will send it to you.See you there.
bob


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Bob and BillH,

Should I just spool up with Stren 12 lb test line in Solor or Gold color and put on a new shocker that is ??? lb test? 60? 80? or should I respool with 20 lb test Solor or gold line? Stren?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I cannot make Friday but was planning on Saturday morning. Will I still be able to practice cast on Saturday or is Friday the only practice cast day?


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Sandcrab
If you want to use Hi Vis mono. 20 lb test running line thats fine.The 12lb test you mentioned must be at least .31mm for the 150. gr. and .28mm for the 125 gr.The shock leader must be at least .75mm for both events.These are minimum line sizes.You can use any hi vis mono line larger than that you want to.We allow practice cast before 9am after field is set up on Saturday.See you Saturday.
bob


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Bob,

Thanks for the info. I will respool with 20 lb test Trilene Solar or Stren Gold.

*"The shock leader must be at least .75mm for both events."* What pound test is .75mm equivalent too? Approx 60 lb test? Approx 80 lb test? I would like to can pick up the right shocker material when I buy the correct line.

I'll leave Annapolis at 4 AM and should arrive around 7 AM - Mapquest said it's a 2 hour and 40 minute trek.


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

There will be shock line at the Tornament, so don't worry about the shock line, you don't have to buy it.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Sandcrab , I would suggest 15lb berkely solar , it tests way over 15 ,really should be marketed as 20lb line, so you can fish with it later


----------

